# Modern G Scale Boxcars or Racks



## justarailfanguy (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been covered. I did a quick search and looked all through this topic. I am looking for a more modern day train set for a more realistic feel but it is so hard to find anything that is still rolling in G scale. I have looked all over eBay and different websites. Do any of you know why I can't find any or maybe you could point me in the right direction? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Train "sets" are normally starter sets. I worked on a USA trains "GRAMPS" tank car. It had plenty of detail. What companies have you looked at? Charles Ro came up on my search.

How about a SD 70 MAC

Here are some sets


----------



## justarailfanguy (Sep 3, 2015)

Those links won't work but no, I don't need an engine. I need box cars and/or racks. I'm starting to think they don't make any modern cars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wouldn't know a modern boxcar if I saw one. Here is another link on steel boxcars.

I hope you find something.


----------



## justarailfanguy (Sep 3, 2015)

I see what you mean. Let me try rephrasing, I'm talking about cars that are still rolling or just recently decommissioned. Such as IBT, Guilford, Tropicana Reefers, Boston and Maine, Pan AM, Union Pacific Reefers, Cold Cars, etc. I will also take auto racks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Keep an eye on Charles RO, in Malden, Norhteast Trains in Peabody, USA Trains. I haven't seen a Pan AM Logo in G scale hut B&M is out there.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

justarailfanguy said:


> Let me try rephrasing, I'm talking about cars that are still rolling or just recently decommissioned


I think your original statement:



> I am looking for a more modern day train set


is what is throwing things off; cars that are still rolling or just recently de-commissioned can be 30 or 40 years old, which are definitely not "modern"...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*G scale box cars*

justarailfanguy;

I don't model in G scale,so I don't have personal knowledge to give. Walthers Inc. (walthers.com) is the largest train distributor in the U.S. They publish a G scale paper catalog, so I would think their website would show a huge variety of G scale cars.

Traction Fan


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep, USA Trains/ Charles Ro Supply is the place to buy modern rolling stock from. The autoracks are over 3' long. Modern tank cars, centerflow hoppers, 60', 50', 40' boxcars & refers etc.

Aristo-Craft did make 53' Evans boxcars in PanAm paint...maybe Guilford to as they had SD-45's in those paint schemes.

AML/ Accucraft is supposed to be releasing 1:29 scale 50' High-Cube boxcars in the near future...along with the coalporter hoppers and 3-bay PS 4750 hoppers there's all kinds of modern rolling stock out there


----------

